# Linksys Encryption Key



## fellumskellum (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a Linksys wirless router set up. Its currently setup directly with ethernet cabel to my main computer (Vista os). Then wirelessly to my other computer (XP os). Everything was working fine but the wirless router was unsecured. So I decided to secure it by using the Linksys security software. So now I have the Linksys wireless "Advisor" running on my Vista computer. However, now my XP computer cannot connect to the router even after I enter the WEP 104 encryption key given by the Linksys software. The wireless system and the Vista no longer "sees" the XP computer out there. What can I do? Or is there another way to secure it without the Linksys software?


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,

The best way to secure the network is to log in to the web interface of the router using the default ip address (192.168.1.1).

Select the wireless Tab and configure the wireless settings.

There is no need to run any security software in the Pcs.

Use this site for your reference
http://ui.linksys.com/files/WRT54G/v8/8.00.0/wireless.htm

Regards,

L8ians


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, I'd use WPA2 or at least WPA. Second, if you must use WEP for some reason, use the HEX keys and NOT the passphrase option.


----------

